# Any views



## Slow (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi
As a retired nurse and divorcee i am thinking of retiring to northern Cyprus, main concerns are health care, and whether to keep a bank account in the UK as well as opening one in Cyprus. Also is it sociable there?
Any help gratefully received
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Slow said:


> Hi
> As a retired nurse and divorcee i am thinking of retiring to northern Cyprus, main concerns are health care, and whether to keep a bank account in the UK as well as opening one in Cyprus. Also is it sociable there?
> Any help gratefully received
> Thanks


There are several issues that I can see. Firstly Northern Cyprus is not in the EU. It is an illgeally occupied territory. Therefore you would not be entitled to free healthcare there.
The republic of Cyprus (South) is an EU member so you have more rights and free health care if you are in receipt of a state retirement pension.

Secondly UK banks are getting funny about expats who live in Cyprus having UK bank accounts. Barclays is in the process of throwing out many of us expats. If you have an address in the UK or you have 100k+ in your account you are Ok.
The banking system in Southern Cyprus is healthy now and you can get your pension paid into a bank here. I dont know what the situation is in the North.

Veronica


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> There are several issues that I can see. Firstly Northern Cyprus is not in the EU. It is an illgeally occupied territory. Therefore you would not be entitled to free healthcare there.
> The republic of Cyprus (South) is an EU member so you have more rights and free health care if you are in receipt of a state retirement pension.
> 
> Secondly UK banks are getting funny about expats who live in Cyprus having UK bank accounts. Barclays is in the process of throwing out many of us expats. If you have an address in the UK or you have 100k+ in your account you are Ok.
> ...


I would not say that the banking system is healty when they have more then 50% bad loans on their books

And sooner or later BoC has to pay back the billions that Laiki got from ECB. Was it seven or nine


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

When I was in the TRNC I got free health care. They have clinics in most of the large villages and in all the towns.
Very good expat social life as well.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok Expatme educate me what does TRNC stand for need some schooling buddy.

Cheers


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

wizard4 said:


> ...what does TRNC stand for need some schooling buddy.
> 
> Cheers


*T*urkish *R*epublic of *N*orthern *C*yprus.

It's only recognised by Turkey.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> *T*urkish *R*epublic of *N*orthern *C*yprus.
> 
> It's only recognised by Turkey.


Also recognised by ISRAEL. Who have invested BILLIONS into the TRNC.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Also recognised by ISRAEL. Who have invested BILLIONS into the TRNC.


Sorry but where have you found that information. Nowhere to be found, and I really doubt it. Cyprus president would not want anything to do with Israel if it was true


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Sorry but where have you found that information. Nowhere to be found, and I really doubt it. Cyprus president would not want anything to do with Israel if it was true


Just because you have not found anything does not mean that what I stated is not factual.

I lived in the TRNC for two years on our yacht. We were in a Brand NEW MARINA. It is called Karpaz Gate Marina. The several million that it cost to be built (it is magnificent) came from ISRAEL. Then after one year of opening they built a beautifull Beach Club costing many more hundreds of thousands.

The next thing on the cards is a botique hotel all above with Israely business mens comglomerate.

The comglomerate is also a huge mega yacht building company. The RUSSIANS have also ivested heavily into the TRNC, but I will leave you to find out how and where. I could go on and on but by now I think you have enough to go on.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

expatme said:


> Also recognised by ISRAEL. Who have invested BILLIONS into the TRNC.


Israel does not recognise the TRNC. If it did it would be at conflict with UN resolutions. Turkey is the only country to recognise the TRNC.

If they received BILLIONS, what happened to them? They are certainly not visible.

Please supply some sort of evidence to back up this statement which without which I can only dismiss as nonsense.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

expatme said:


> Just because you have not found anything does not mean that what I stated is not factual.
> 
> I lived in the TRNC for two years on our yacht. We were in a Brand NEW MARINA. It is called Karpaz Gate Marina. The several million that it cost to be built (it is magnificent) came from ISRAEL. Then after one year of opening they built a beautifull Beach Club costing many more hundreds of thousands.
> 
> ...


There is a huge difference between an Israeli citizen or company making a business investment and saying that Israel invested the money.

In any case there's a lot of money missing. You state the marina cost millions and the club hundreds of thousands. This does not add up to the BILLIONS you shouted.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Just because you have not found anything does not mean that what I stated is not factual.
> 
> I lived in the TRNC for two years on our yacht. We were in a Brand NEW MARINA. It is called Karpaz Gate Marina. The several million that it cost to be built (it is magnificent) came from ISRAEL. Then after one year of opening they built a beautifull Beach Club costing many more hundreds of thousands.
> 
> ...


As Pete said, business investments, from Israelis or Russians is hardly the same thing that Israel or Russia has recognized the TRNC. Azerbadjan was willing to do it but Russian pressure stopped them


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks David & Lettitia my education is complete, go to the top of the class.

Cheers


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I am afraid I agree just because buisness men invest in making things or provide a service to anothe country does not mean that their country of origin recognises that country, an example would be Borneo, or Iraq, weapons were sold to both, despite international condemation of both regimes, if there is an opportunity for money to be made, someone will step up to the plate.
P.S there are a lot more countries that could be named.
Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As Pete said, there is very little sign of these so called billions which are supposed to have been given to the TRNC by Israel.
When we were there a few weeks ago the general neglect of the place was very obvious with no sign at all that anyone is doing anything to make it attractive to overseas visitors.
Visitng for a few days like we did is one thing but there is no way in the world I would want to live there.
Incidentally yes Karpas Gate marina is quite nice. We found a geocache there (well to be accurate Pete found it)


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

_*From Wikipedia:

No nation other than Turkey has officially recognised Northern Cyprus as a sovereign state. The United Nations recognises it as territory of the Republic of Cyprus under Turkish occupation. Pakistan and Bangladesh had initially declared their recognition of Northern Cyprus as a sovereign state shortly after its declaration of independence,but they withdrew their recognition as a result of US pressure after the UN deemed the declaration illegal. The United Nations considers the declaration of independence by Northern Cyprus as legally invalid, as enunciated in several of its resolutions.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Cyprus*_

For Slow (OP):

As you can gather, most people on this Forum live in the Republic of Cyprus (RoC) ie South, and consider the TRNC to be full of potential problems. Clearly, it will be your decision, but forewarned is forearmed - just be aware of the potential pitfalls.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> _*From Wikipedia:
> 
> No nation other than Turkey has officially recognised Northern Cyprus as a sovereign state. The United Nations recognises it as territory of the Republic of Cyprus under Turkish occupation. Pakistan and Bangladesh had initially declared their recognition of Northern Cyprus as a sovereign state shortly after its declaration of independence,but they withdrew their recognition as a result of US pressure after the UN deemed the declaration illegal. The United Nations considers the declaration of independence by Northern Cyprus as legally invalid, as enunciated in several of its resolutions.
> 
> ...



The thing to hope for is the ongoing talks to solv the Cyprus problem. And it would benefit all. Not least the Cyprus tourism, because the noth has the best beaches on the island


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> The thing to hope for is the ongoing talks to solv the Cyprus problem. And it would benefit all. Not least the Cyprus tourism, because the noth has the best beaches on the island


Agreed. The talks seem to be going really well, and things are definitely changing. Who knows what the future may bring? I suspect that a Federation is going to be the final solution.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Agreed. The talks seem to be going really well, and things are definitely changing. Who knows what the future may bring? I suspect that a Federation is going to be the final solution.


There is nothing else on the table. THAT they have agreed on, and is supported by UN and others. And it was also the solution the last time 2004, the Annan-plan that the Greek.cypriots said NO to in a referendum


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> There is nothing else on the table. THAT they have agreed on, and is supported by UN and others. And it was also the solution the last time 2004, the Annan-plan that the Greek.cypriots said NO to in a referendum


The late addition of various clauses to the Annan Plan favouring Turkey doomed it to failure. 

This is one of the reasons why a simple re-unification where the clock is turned back to pre 1974 is highly unlikely to happen. Turkish Cypriots are developing a form of Turkish patriotism whilst Greek Cypriots still align themselves with Greece (Oxi Day etc) rather than as an independent country.

However, the positive small steps forward are most welcome and should help to build confidence. Such steps include the affable Akinci winning the election in TRNC, the easing of border restrictions, the lifting of telephone restrictions and as recently as last week the reconnection of the island wide electricity grid.

After 4 decades, Cyprus re-connects islandwide electricity grid

"Slowly, slowly catchee monkey"


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

My experience of talking to people on both sides suggests that the Turkish Cypriots see themselves as very much Cypriots and not Turks and the Greek Cypriots carry on the Greece obsession due to inertia rather than desire. I get a strong feeling that most would be happy to see a reunification and that it is politics keeping them apart.

Don't forget that there was always a pocket of Greek Cypriots that remained in the North who live perfectly well amongst the Turkish Cypriots just as they all did prior to 1974. Time has moved on and there is no need for a new generation to perpetuate the artificial hatred that was stirred up in their parents time.

The time is right, the political opportunity is there, Turkey wants the EU, Greece is no longer sticking it's nose in and the communist threat has gone so the US and UK needn't play games in the background.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

David_&_Letitia said:


> The late addition of various clauses to the Annan Plan favouring Turkey doomed it to failure.
> 
> This is one of the reasons why a simple re-unification where the clock is turned back to pre 1974 is highly unlikely to happen. Turkish Cypriots are developing a form of Turkish patriotism whilst Greek Cypriots still align themselves with Greece (Oxi Day etc) rather than as an independent country.
> 
> ...


It always amazes me how the Cypriots align themselves with Greece when in fact is was the Greek military junta who invaded in the first place which then caused Turkey to retaliate to protect Turkish Cypriots. So in fact Greece is to blame for the split of the island. 
The Greek army pulled out very quickly having caused mayhem and left the Cypriot people to try to sort out the mess they caused.
Apart from a common language Cyprus has nothing in common with Greece and it is time Cypriots took down their Greek flags and replaced them with Cyprus flags.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> There is nothing else on the table. THAT they have agreed on, and is supported by UN and others. And it was also the solution the last time 2004, the Annan-plan that the Greek.cypriots said NO to in a referendum


_Turkish Cypriot leader Mustafa Akıncı has said that the "United Cyprus Federation" is a possible new name for a unified Cyprus upon successful UN talks.

Akıncı said if negotiations continue at their current pace, a permanent solution to the Cyprus issue could be shaped within months, reports the Daily Sabah.

Meanwhile, Espen Barthe Eide, the adviser on Cyprus to U.N. Secretary General Ban Ki-moon said: "There is a very good climate and real progress, but a lot of work remains to be done. The message from every Security Council member that we just heard is there is no time to lose, this momentum must be upheld," Eide said, adding that he was "very encouraged to go back to Cyprus and have our next meeting with the two leaders on Monday morning."

United Cyprus Federation is a possible new name after UN Talks

_


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> It always amazes me how the Cypriots align themselves with Greece when in fact is was the Greek military junta who invaded in the first place which then caused Turkey to retaliate to protect Turkish Cypriots. So in fact Greece is to blame for the split of the island.
> The Greek army pulled out very quickly having caused mayhem and left the Cypriot people to try to sort out the mess they caused.
> Apart from a common language Cyprus has nothing in common with Greece and it is time Cypriots took down their Greek flags and replaced them with Cyprus flags.


It is really refreshing to read posts that not only condemn Turkey in this situation.

And this could have been solved already 2004 before the republic joined EU, but the Greek Cypriots voted no in a referendum, the Turk Cypriots voted yes. It was based on the so called Annan plan. Todays negotiations is very similar to the Annan plan, just ten years later. This make me not 100% hopeful, the Greek Cypriots has f....d it up before.

I am also convinced that this is the last chance to jump on the train. If not, then there will be no solution and the North will be recognized by more states.

But that is only my opinion


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually it amuses me how when the sirens go off in July each year the first one is to commemorate the 'coup' and the one 4 days later is to commemorate the 'invasion'.
Surely the what the Greek junta did was an invasion? They came to assasinate Macarios and take over the island. 
For some very strange reason the Cypriots see anything Greece does through some distorted type of reality.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Actually it amuses me how when the sirens go off in July each year the first one is to commemorate the 'coup' and the one 4 days later is to commemorate the 'invasion'.
> Surely the what the Greek junta did was an invasion? They came to assasinate Macarios and take over the island.
> For some very strange reason the Cypriots see anything Greece does through some distorted type of reality.


Cyprus Mail has a series of old articles that they republish, and considering the fact that they are Greek Cypriot, they still paint a not so good picture on the south

From the archives: The collapse of the Republic - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


----------

